

Ask HN: What service should we use for customer support? - kal00ma

We&#x27;ve been using zendesk for a while but recently ran into API limits.  Their search and view performance is also not optimal.  What are some YC startups using for customer support?  Our needs are:
1) must handle high volume of tickets
2) support for searchable metadata attached to tickets
3) API
4) fast and flexible view &amp; search system (would love regexes)
======
johns
Helpscout

